

Show HN: Materialistic – Hacker News Android client with material design - hidro
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.github.hidroh.materialistic

======
tzm
Source:
[https://github.com/hidroh/materialistic](https://github.com/hidroh/materialistic)

------
aregularguy
Thanks for sharing! I'll be giving this a shot tonight

